
Ask HN: What's the best way to start learning about / playing with GPT-3 and AI? - sidhanthp
I&#x27;ve seen _awesome_ breakthroughs surrounding GPT-3 on Twitter, and there always seems to be energy in AI, but it feels like the field is impossible to start working on.<p>I&#x27;m not necessarily looking to deeply understand the math and technical details behind these algorithms, but want to learn how to play with them and find the limitations. I find there is little easily available on the internet that is between 
1. Type in these commands and everything works perfectly
2. Read this obscure paper<p>Current situation: Recent college grad from Vanderbilt U, found a month between contracting as a SWE and starting as a PM at Microsoft.
======
chudi
Try the [https://www.fast.ai/](https://www.fast.ai/) courses, its a mix
between this is state of the art and teaching how to make an actual machine
learning product.

They got an upcoming book, and I think that the epub is already out and the
have the draft at github publicly available
[https://github.com/fastai/fastbook](https://github.com/fastai/fastbook)

------
kleer001
[https://huggingface.co/](https://huggingface.co/)

is a great place to start

